# ochisori??



## Maria^

what is the correct meaning of "ai facut ochisori puiule?"


----------



## Reef Archer

It's a diminutive often used for every possible noun when addressed to or spoken about babies, children or loved ones.

Ai făcut ochișori, puiule? - Have you waken up yet, dear?

Literally (approx.): Have you opened your little eyes yet, small one?


----------



## farscape

"A face ochi"  - literally to make eyes - is an idiom describing someone who opens (make/get) their eyes upon waking up. It is adorned with the diminutive from ochi -> ochișori and a term of endearment -> pui (baby, honey, etc.), turning it into something a mother would say to her baby or one lover to another.

An approximate translation would be: Did you wake up baby?

Depending on the context, it could be used to tease someone who woke up late.


Best,


----------



## Maria^

Mulţumesc mult


----------

